# Can you cast from TiVo iPad app to Chromecast?



## samccauley (Mar 4, 2002)

The ability to watch content from my Roamio Pro on my iPad when I'm traveling is great. It'd be even better if, when I'm a hotel room for example, I could cast from my iPad to my Chromecast dongle plugged into the hotel room TV.

Is that possible?

If not, is there some other way to achieve the same thing (watching my Roamio content on my hotel room TV)?


----------



## sandman55 (Aug 30, 2008)

Just this past weekend I hooked up my iPad to the hotel TV using Apple's digital AV adapter. The TV screen had the message "mirroring is not permitted." That's the Tivo app talking. I can play movies from the Video app. I'll be interested to hear if the Chromecast works.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

I jailbroke my Ipad just so I could use my digital av adapter (30 pin to hdmi) for ANY video app. "Displayout" is the jailbreak app that does that and if any app (like the official Tivo App) disallows streaming if the device is JB'd, I use the app xCon to trick it so I can stream. I've used the digital av adapter to stream using the tivo app from my roamio to another tv in my house via hdmi (don't see why it wouldn't also work for OOH either)


----------



## sandman55 (Aug 30, 2008)

I also tried it with my jailbroken iPhone with xCon and still got the mirroring error message from the Tivo app.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

No, and will never be supported.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

Even if the TiVo app supported this, the Chromecast can't really be hooked up to a hotel TV in the majority of situations. Chromecasts have to connect to Wifi and a Chromecast doesn't have any way to authenticate to a hotel network. And if it did, it would be open to anything on the network to cast to it, which means anyone in any hotel room anywhere just firing off video to your TV.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Someone posted a trick to getting that to work. (i.e. Chromecast in a hotel) I think they used a laptop to connect to the hotel wifi and then used internet connection sharing to get the Chromecast to connect through the PC. Although if you're going to do that you might as well just connect the laptop directly to the TV.


----------



## Chuckmeister (May 13, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> Someone posted a trick to getting that to work. (i.e. Chromecast in a hotel) I think they used a laptop to connect to the hotel wifi and then used internet connection sharing to get the Chromecast to connect through the PC. Although if you're going to do that you might as well just connect the laptop directly to the TV.


I have done it in several Las Vegas hotels, they give you wired HSI(usually Cox) in the room as part of the "resort fee". Then use the laptop to fling content to the chromecast. As to why not just connect a HDMI cable to the set, most of the time it allows have something on the TV and still have full use of the laptop and not be right next to each other.


----------



## jjd416 (Nov 24, 2009)

sandman55 said:


> Just this past weekend I hooked up my iPad to the hotel TV using Apple's digital AV adapter. The TV screen had the message "mirroring is not permitted." That's the Tivo app talking. I can play movies from the Video app. I'll be interested to hear if the Chromecast works.


This is the reason why I use TiVo Desktop when I want to bring shows with me to watch in a hotel room. Mirroring isn't an issue and I am able to use Apple's digital AV adapter. Granted it isn't as easy as using the TiVo app as I have to transfer the shows to my laptop and then to my iPad, but it works.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bumping an old thread. Has anything changed? Is there any way to watch from the iPad app to a Chromecast? How about the Android app?

Thx.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

I don't know for sure as I don't have it setup YET, I'm in the process of getting the needed adapters and whatnot to fix everything up neater with my setup and the added hardware in place, BUT,....

I think you can AirPlay from the iOS Slingplayer App to a AppleTV. Of course that would require a SlingBox connected to like a Tivo Mini. I'm working on setting up my old Slingbox Pro I had laying around that I haven't used in YEARS and connecting my Tivo Mini up to it using the new cables I just got for the Tivo Mini. My main reason is to be able to stream TIVO programs onto my Windows PC. Since TiVo's Streaming support only works on Android and iOS. I'm getting crap results trying to use DuOS as a Android emulator on my Windows machine. I have no idea if the SlingBox software on iOS allows Airplaying or not?!?! I can't really run the App until it can connect to a SlingBox and It's just not connected yet to see.

If it does, then it's not a big deal to bring a small AppleTV Box, a HDMI cable and the power cord. Then sit back with your iOS devices wireless and watch your Tivo programs. I won't know if this is possible for a couple weeks yet. Maybe someone else does?

From what I'm reading it should work!!!
http://support.slingbox.com/KB/KB-1000377

Then there's No Jailbreaking needed trying to do some hack work around. Of course it requires extra hardware. AppleTV prices have dropped to $69. on Amazon right now, just under $64. The iOS SlingPlayer App costs some money and a SlingBox is more. The Sling Media Slingbox SOLO (Old version) on Amazon is only $57.99 right now. If you have a Tivo Mini like I do, a set of cables to plug it into that SlingBox. I got mine from www.weakneeds.com.

Maybe someone has a better solution?


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

astrohip said:


> How about the Android app?


There are reports of it working using screencast mode of chromecast.
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=528604

Screencast uses on (mobile) device compression so performance is processor/hardware sensitive.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

telemark said:


> There are reports of it working using screencast mode of chromecast.
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=528604
> 
> Screencast uses on (mobile) device compression so performance is processor/hardware sensitive.


Thanks, interesting thread. I have a Note 10.1, so I'll have to play around. I also have an old iPad (my wife's discard), and that's what I was trying to see if I could watch from. I have no interest in buying an Apple TV or anything like that, although I appreciate the feedback and ideas JBD.

I can't stream, as the place I'm trying to watch at has no broadband Internet. So I loaded some shows on her old iPad, and was trying to figure out how to cast them from iPad to TV. I really don't like watching TV for any length of time on a small screen.


----------



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

astrohip said:


> Bumping an old thread. Has anything changed? Is there any way to watch from the iPad app to a Chromecast? How about the Android app?
> 
> Thx.


With Android it's simple. The Chromecast app has a "Cast Screen" option and anything on the Android device's screen will be put on Chromecast.

However, the tricky part is getting Chromecast to work on the hotel's wifi. Most of them require to click on "I agree" in a permission page to get to the network. There's no way to do that on Chromecast.

Here's what I do: I use my phone to create a wifi hot spot which my Chromecast connects to. Then I can use that hotspot to use my tablet to cast to Chromecast.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

astrohip said:


> Bumping an old thread. Has anything changed? Is there any way to watch from the iPad app to a Chromecast? How about the Android app?
> 
> Thx.


There are rumors that this capability will be coming at some point to the TiVo app for iOS.

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

BruinGuy said:


> With Android it's simple. The Chromecast app has a "Cast Screen" option and anything on the Android device's screen will be put on Chromecast.
> 
> However, the tricky part is getting Chromecast to work on the hotel's wifi. Most of them require to click on "I agree" in a permission page to get to the network. There's no way to do that on Chromecast.
> 
> Here's what I do: I use my phone to create a wifi hot spot which my Chromecast connects to. Then I can use that hotspot to use my tablet to cast to Chromecast.


I have an Android tablet too, but I can't download shows to the Android app, only the iPad. So I was using my wife's old iPad to download; otherwise, I prefer my Note 10.1.

This is in a house, not a hotel room, although I realize the advice could be for anyone.



The Merg said:


> There are rumors that this capability will be coming at some point to the TiVo app for iOS.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## BKNY (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello. I'm considering getting a TiVO but this is also one of my needs. I travel regularly for work and would love to be able to do this. If not from iPad/iPhone, is the casting from a Chrome tab of decent quality?

Also, I some wondering how to connect the Chromecast to hotel WiFi. I use the Edimax travel router to create a WISP network and connect all my devices to it. Works great as long as your hotel WiFi is of decent speed.


----------

